# Hi, new beginner rider from Jersey. Looking for friends and advice.



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi, welcome! It's great that you enjoyed your lesson so much, here's hoping you have many more good ones! Don't be afraid to ask questions, being a new rider can be difficult sometimes


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi and welcome. there are other guys here. you won't be all alone, though I imagine it can feel that way at times.

I still feel wonderful, just standing next to a horse! years and years after that first time.


----------



## TheEnglishAsianRider (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks for the replies. Starting to feel welcomed. Wasn't sure how I would be received for some reason, lol.

I do have a few questions. I plan on going riding again soon but I want to ask if this would be appropriate. I might have a lesson lined up with a new instructor but I want to ask if she can use my Phone to take pictures of my riding so I can post it here for critique. Would this be okay?


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

It depends on the instructor, but I imagine most of them are fine with it. Mine usually is!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

new guy, 


you can do so, anytime you wish, but you might want to hold off just a bit. you'll get all kinds of replies, and great advice, but when you are just beginning it can feel overwhelming , as there are so many things to try and 'get' at one time.

so, I personally would not post for a public critique, I WOULD, however, take a video and keep it private for a bit. after 6 months or so, you'll look back at that video and laugh. I can almost guarantee that.


----------



## zookeeper1991 (Sep 11, 2012)

Welcome and good luck to you! I am from New Jersey, also.


----------



## TheEnglishAsianRider (Jun 17, 2015)

Thanks. I managed to get an instructor, who I later became friends with, to agree doing this for me. The reason I wanted to ask is because I want to see how my riding looks and to post pictures for others, like yourselves, to see. I do have a minor question though.

Should I order breeches because I feel this is something I plan on doing for the long run? I want to go riding at least once a week and already have paddock boots and half chaps. The first time I rode, I wore tight jeans but is this okay?


----------



## LifeInTheIrons (Mar 28, 2015)

Tight jeans, paddock boots, and half chaps are perfectly fine, I've been riding for nine years and this is still what I wear to ride 99% of the time, because it's comfortable!

So really, there's no need to buy breeches when you're just starting out, but if you're REALLY bent on getting a pair, make sure they're relatively inexpensive so you don't make a huge investment on something that you'll only use once or twice a week


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas and welcome to the horsey world!


----------



## HombresArablegacy (Oct 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum, and go for it with your lessons. Sounds like you've got the " horse bug" which, I am happy to say, is incurable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JohnWayne (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi there! I am not from New Jersey, but I am in Freehold several times a year teaching clinics. Whenever I get a chance I go to the Horseman's Outlet for breeches, Horse supplies & equestrian apparel @ Horsemen's Outlet Horse Supply Superstore .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

